# New to RIU and growing.



## ozgrow420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey every body just thought I would pop in and introduce myself my names Oz and I'm a new but very enthusiastic grower and I'm learning alot from reading on the forum and seeing what others have done. Never been apart of a forum before and I look forward to meeting cool people and sharing ideas and learning from them. also I will be posting a grow journal soon so check it out. It's will all Royal Queen Seeds strains


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> Hey every body just thought I would pop in and introduce myself my names Oz and I'm a new but very enthusiastic grower and I'm learning alot from reading on the forum and seeing what others have done. Never been apart of a forum before and I look forward to meeting cool people and sharing ideas and learning from them. also I will be posting a grow journal soon so check it out. It's will all Royal Queen Seeds strains


glad u joined us oz 
need any help hit me up shit u can add me as friend u seem like cool people


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

sup to both of u....


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> sup to both of u....


hey sunshine 
im pulling all niter


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

same here donnys i cant seen to leave this site its like porn .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Oz, welcome to the jungle!!


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 11, 2013)

yo sup -welcome.question to old time user's why have all my pics dissapeared instead if showing peoples rep bars it had a picture of nothing


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the love guys. you all seem cool and night owls like me lol. and donnys your added.


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to riu, always glad to meet new friends.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> Thanks for the love guys. you all seem cool and night owls like me lol. and donnys your added.


got it
and yep im usually up all night 
btw deetee good guy too got great advice


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks DeeTee and glad to hear it donny. ive learned alot by trial and error but its good to know theres people that know more than me that i can bug lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> Thanks DeeTee and glad to hear it donny. ive learned alot by trial and error but its good to know theres people that know more than me that i can bug lol


no bother bro 
want u to grow weed


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks man. I'll be sure to hit you up if I have any questions and feel free to give me advice or point out things i could be doing better


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> thanks man. I'll be sure to hit you up if I have any questions and feel free to give me advice or point out things i could be doing better


cool im there


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome Oz . Lots to learn.


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 12, 2013)

Just curious wether you're soil or hydro, and btw thanks for the compliment ( Donnys I believe ) it's friends like you guys that make me keep coming back with the hope of helping, we're all one big family here.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> Just curious wether you're soil or hydr
> , and btw thanks for the compliment ( Donnys I believe ) it's friends like you guys that make me keep coming back with the hope of helping, we're all one big family here.


its FAb really but dont tell anyone


----------



## SunJ (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome to RIU! I too just joined after tons and tons of reading and information gleaning. Had a successful grow with my first set of clones in soil. I've got a Sweet Mango that'll be chopped any day now. Going to get some pictures of my previous grows up soon when I have time so be on the lookout!


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm really wanting to start a DWC after seeing what HygroHybrid can do on youtube. but for now I'm just hand watering coco/perlite mix with cns17 nutes. Actually about to start a journal and post some pics tonight and DeeTee there is something maybe you could help me with. some of my plants have little yellow spots on them but idk what they are. I searched and didn't see anything exactly like it. View attachment 2698498 oh and I just tap water and Idk what the ph is so that may be the issue


----------



## SunJ (Jun 13, 2013)

I really like the results of a properly done DWC. I'd love to try out the Current Culture system, but it's a bit pricey for me at the moment. Also a different level of attention to detail needed with hydro vs. soil. And soil is forgiving! I'm honing my skills on soil and saving up for hydro!


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 14, 2013)

That's what I'm trying to do now. I saw hygro-hybrid on youtube and in a dwc under a 600w light he got 600g per plant. that's 1.35 pounds!


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 14, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> I'm really wanting to start a DWC after seeing what HygroHybrid can do on youtube. but for now I'm just hand watering coco/perlite mix with cns17 nutes. Actually about to start a journal and post some pics tonight and DeeTee there is something maybe you could help me with. some of my plants have little yellow spots on them but idk what they are. I searched and didn't see anything exactly like it. View attachment 2698498 oh and I just tap water and Idk what the ph is so that may be the issue


I'm afraid your attachment isn't valid, but I'd have to say that ph is very important, so is ppm's, you have to be aware of what you're feeding your plants, bare in mind you're in controll here, your plant depends on you to take care of it.


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking but I don't have a ph meter or ppm yet  soon I hope


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking but I don't have a ph meter or ppm yet  soon I hope


u in soil now right ?


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 15, 2013)

No coco/perlite why


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> No coco/perlite why


just was wondering


----------



## *BUDS (Jun 16, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking but I don't have a ph meter or ppm yet  soon I hope


Thats probably why you have yellow spots. You need a ppm and ph meter for indoor growing, especially for begginers.


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 16, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> Hey every body just thought I would pop in and introduce myself my names Oz and I'm a new but very enthusiastic grower and I'm learning alot from reading on the forum and seeing what others have done. Never been apart of a forum before and I look forward to meeting cool people and sharing ideas and learning from them. also I will be posting a grow journal soon so check it out. It's will all Royal Queen Seeds strains


cool, welcome el oh el smiley face


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks guys and I know I really want good meters but they are exspensive for a decent one. atleast the ph is.


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes they can be expensive but well worth it in the long run, what's more important, saving money or growing good smoke? you can always start with a cheep one on ebay and work your way up.


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 16, 2013)

you'll get no argument out of me. I plan on spending a bit of money getting good meters and building a dwc and a cloner but I'm still out of work  so it will have to wait until I can get more money.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> you'll get no argument out of me. I plan on spending a bit of money getting good meters and building a dwc and a cloner but I'm still out of work  so it will have to wait until I can get more money.


it will all come together in time


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 16, 2013)

hope so. wish I could get on the classifieds here or something maybe I could trade something for stuff I need


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> hope so. wish I could get on the classifieds here or something maybe I could trade something for stuff I need


look on local craigslist lots good deals on used gear


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 16, 2013)

I do. that's how I got my light. and trying to get rid of my mh ballast


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

ozgrow420 said:


> I do. that's how I got my light. and trying to get rid of my mh ballast


i find good deals there


----------



## SmokeMe420 (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Oz happy growing as I am a first time grower also


----------

